# White Plains Reptile Expo 1/8 2012



## cliner

Wondering who's going? 

I am looking to trade my breeding pair of R. ventrimaculatus Iquitos R/O (1.5 yrs/Bkyln DF Line)for a breeding pair of Azureus or Tincs. The vents are prolific breeders! 

I also have 1 leuc froglet and 2 turq/bronze auratus froglets for $35 each. All 2m oow. Tim Heath Line. Plus,1 vent froglet 6wks oow $45


Also have some nice sandblasted manzanita driftwood. I can bring some for people to pick through.

Pm for more info.

Hope to see some of you DB froggers there.

Cliner


----------



## glass frog

I will be there any interest in traiding anything for some orchids


----------



## Mitch

glass frog said:


> I will be there any interest in traiding anything for some orchids


I'm actually looking to buy orchids. What are you looking to trade the orchids for? 

Also, how come this show is coming so soon? I feel like there's usually a larger gap between the shows.


----------



## eos

I might go... Anyone gonna have film cans?

Mitch, this show is always every other month... it probably seems soon because December flew by!


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> Mitch, this show is always every other month... it probably seems soon because December flew by!


Yea, that's probably the case. 

I should also add that I'm looking for tropical mosses, rarer vining plants, bromeliads, and the orchids that I talked about earlier.


----------



## glass frog

Mitch said:


> I'm actually looking to buy orchids. What are you looking to trade the orchids for?
> 
> Also, how come this show is coming so soon? I feel like there's usually a larger gap between the shows.


i have a large orchid collection so if you are looking for something let me know i most prob have or can get it i am new too the hobby and have a tank with no frogs pm me if you want to talk a trade of almost anything


----------



## mordoria

I still have a 75$ MAcy's gift card if anyone wants to swap. I got about 250 film cans, I have 2 jars of brewers yeast and some excelsior. Some other stuff too. 
PM me.


----------



## shrum

I would be intrested in buying the following:

Female varadero 
Female vanzo
Broms

PM me let me know


----------



## Tricolor

I am intereted in film containers
female veradero also
Open to an kind of pumilio


----------



## PantMan

glass frog said:


> i have a large orchid collection so if you are looking for something let me know i most prob have or can get it i am new too the hobby and have a tank with no frogs pm me if you want to talk a trade of almost anything


PM Sent....


----------



## B-NICE

I will be there, it feels like forever this is my 1st show. Can't wait.


----------



## B-NICE

cliner said:


> Wondering who's going?
> 
> I am looking to trade my breeding pair of R. ventrimaculatus Iquitos R/O (1.5 yrs/Bkyln DF Line)for a breeding pair of Azureus or Tincs. The vents are prolific breeders!
> 
> I also have 1 leuc froglet and 2 turq/bronze auratus froglets for $35 each. All 2m oow. Tim Heath Line. Plus,1 vent froglet 6wks oow $45
> 
> 
> Also have some nice sandblasted manzanita driftwood. I can bring some for people to pick through.
> 
> Pm for more info.
> 
> Hope to see some of you DB froggers there.
> 
> Cliner


any pix of the auratus?


----------



## cliner

cliner said:


> Wondering who's going?
> 
> I am looking to trade my breeding pair of R. ventrimaculatus Iquitos R/O (1.5 yrs/Bkyln DF Line)for a breeding pair of Azureus or Tincs. The vents are prolific breeders!
> 
> I also have 1 leuc froglet and 2 turq/bronze auratus froglets for $35 each. All 2m oow. Tim Heath Line. Plus,1 vent froglet 6wks oow $45
> 
> 
> Also have some nice sandblasted manzanita driftwood. I can bring some for people to pick through.
> 
> Pm for more info.
> 
> Hope to see some of you DB froggers there.
> 
> Cliner


T&B auratus sold.

Cliner


----------



## eos

B-NICE said:


> I will be there, it feels like forever this is my 1st show. Can't wait.


First show huh? Your pockets better be deep... it's hard not to overspend. lol


----------



## Mer_

How had I not known about this? If I do go this would be my first show. 

I would be interested in a male Patricia tinc if anyone would happen to have one available.


----------



## vivlover10

eos said:


> First show huh? Your pockets better be deep... it's hard not to overspend. lol


Agreed! Last year in January I picked up my first frogs from Randy. I was thinking get the frogs and get out. Let's just say I didn't leave with just frogs.....


----------



## glass frog

my first as well


----------



## LRobb88

I'll be going and looking for thumbs and pumilio to re-start my hobby in NYC. 

If anyone has those, I'll see you there!

Logan


----------



## JeremyHuff

eos said:


> First show huh? Your pockets better be deep... it's hard not to overspend. lol


Just make sure you spend it at my table


----------



## JeremyHuff

Mer_ said:


> How had I not known about this? If I do go this would be my first show.
> 
> I would be interested in a male Patricia tinc if anyone would happen to have one available.


I have patricia froglets, but no males.


----------



## Mer_

JeremyHuff said:


> I have patricia froglets, but no males.


How old are the froglets?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Mer_ said:


> How old are the froglets?


I would say 3-4 months. They are about 1 inch. I'll have them at my table which is across from Glasscages, the big aquarium dealer in the corner.


----------



## Mer_

JeremyHuff said:


> I would say 3-4 months. They are about 1 inch. I'll have them at my table which is across from Glasscages, the big aquarium dealer in the corner.


If I make it to the show I will try to stop by. Im still unsure as to whether or not I can make it.


----------



## B-NICE

Can people list what frogs they will have so I can budget my money? LOL. NYC/NJ needs a community, I think we can make each others lives easy. I'm only staying an hour, I dont want trouble. I don't even have room for another tank until I get a rack lol.


----------



## ErickG

I can bring the following:

- 3 citronella froglets $20 each. This isnt from the previous SNDF female that I previously sold. Same father, different mother. One is no dot. 
- proven pair of Alanis tincs $200
- proven pair Regina tincs $250
- proven male Patricia $80
- female Cobalt $80
- I have 3 red galacts just coming out of the water. Not sure if anyone is interested. PM me about these, if you want them


----------



## ChrisK

I can bring some f1 Escudos if anyone wants them for sure


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

I miss the last reptile show, but I'll be there this time. I'll be deff buying different feeders from Jeremy. Prbly some other supplies.


----------



## dartsami

I wont be able to make the show, but can have frogs brought up. see pics.

For Sale


----------



## cliner

I'm looking for 3 feet of black piano hinge if anyone has any. Not sure if any of the vendors carry it at the show.

Thanks,

Cliner


----------



## mockachild

I'll be there. Will anyone have a nom imitator or variabilis?


----------



## Woodsman

I posted my availability for Whiteplains in the classifeds just now. Have a look and let me know if there is something you's like to reserve.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## jacobi

B-NICE said:


> I'm only staying an hour, I dont want trouble.



HA HA HA... lol. Tried that... doesnt work


----------



## shrum

anyone have a female varadero for a calling male?


----------



## ggazonas

mockachild said:


> I'll be there. Will anyone have a nom imitator or variabilis?


I have 2 nominal imis. 1 is a calling male and the other appears to be male as well. I will not be at the show but i will be at the hamburg show and I live near philly.


----------



## B-NICE

jacobi said:


> HA HA HA... lol. Tried that... doesnt work


I have a bball game at 12 so Im out @ 11:20. I'mon a budget with money and room. I'm doing a build right now. I have no business doing this build!


----------



## ghettopieninja

I have a proven pair of nominant imis as well as a 5 month old juvi and an adult female azureus for those interested.


----------



## eos

B-NICE said:


> I have a bball game at 12 so Im out @ 11:20. I'mon a budget with money and room. I'm doing a build right now. I have no business doing this build!


Better make that 11... Traffic is unpredictable


----------



## glass frog

I am going to bring a bunch of orchids and if anyone is interested in training for them I really want a pair of thumbnails of some sort or a pair of azureus I will have some cash as well let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## JeremyHuff

glass frog said:


> I am going to bring a bunch of orchids and if anyone is interested in training for them I really want a pair of thumbnails of some sort or a pair of azureus I will have some cash as well let me know if anyone is interested.


Bring them by our table. Richard I know likes orchids and will have stuff to trade. I also have azureus froglets. 
J


----------



## Mitch

I have a Sunleaves Pioneer IV T5HO fixture for sale. Some specs for the fixture:
-Operates on 96 watts
-Emits 7,200 lumens
-Dimensions: 23-3/16" long x 15" wide x 2-1/4" thick
I have 4 pretty new 6700K bulbs for it along with a couple of extras. The fixture is in good condition. Selling it for $100. 

I also have Pulsing Xenia frags available for cheap if there are any reefers going that would like some.


----------



## FrogNub

I will be there looking for anyone that has vents! PM pls!


----------



## johnachilli

I might be able to make the show,

I could bring:
1 juv leuc
1 probable female varadero (6 months ootw no calling, looking female)

pm me


----------



## JeremyHuff

Here is a list of feeders and supplies I will have. Some will be very limited and I encourage people to preorder/pay for things, as many feeders get sold in the morning. That way you are assured to get it and I'll have it bagged and ready for you. This has worked well for past shows.

Fruit Flies
apterous melanogaster $8
golden delicious melanogaster $8
Turkish gliders melanogaster $8
Black hydei $8
Golden hydei $8
D. buzzatti $8

Isopods
dwarf white $8
dwarf striped $8
Costa Rican purple $10
Giant Orange $10/doz
Giant Canyon $10/doz
Large gray native sp. $8
Large rollie pollie sp. $8

Other feeders
Temperate white springtails $8
Bean beetles $8
Flour beetles $8

Leaves $5/bag
Live oak
willow oak
Southern magnolia
Standard magnolia
Strangler fig

***Cypress knees - I am expecting a large order in tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Mitch

Jeremy I may stop by and get some leaves. Are you selling any sizes larger than a bag?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Mitch said:


> Jeremy I may stop by and get some leaves. Are you selling any sizes larger than a bag?


Mitch, the only one I have huge numbers of is the willow oak because I collected it. How much do you need?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Jeremy,
Hopefully you have some in by sunday. I was thinking about using cypress for my hex build. I wanna try to build something like this


----------



## JeremyHuff

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Jeremy,
> Hopefully you have some in by sunday. I was thinking about using cypress for my hex build. I wanna try to build something like this


They are in NJ, so I should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> Mitch, the only one I have huge numbers of is the willow oak because I collected it. How much do you need?


Enough for a for a 36"x18" space - for my 65g Peninsula. Not sure if that means anything to you though.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Mitch said:


> Enough for a for a 36"x18" space - for my 65g Peninsula. Not sure if that means anything to you though.


half a garbage bag do?


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> half a garbage bag do?


Most likely that would do. PM me if you can.


----------



## cliner

Still have two Leuc froglets available(2 months OOW-Tim Heath line) $35 each. Pm me if interested. 

Cliner


----------



## Gnarly

If anyone will have a female azureiventris they are willing to part with I can have a friend pick her up. Please PM me


----------



## PantMan

My new Escudo's ( one fella went into hiding) but this guy is feeling more bold today:

















They're in QT right now but their new home awaits:








and the big picture. 

The tank in the upper right was purchased today as well. 










I also got a cypress knee from Jeremy that looks real cool. I'm looking forward to mounting some broms on it. I think its going to add some real nice depth in the tank. Picked up some plants at BJ (thanks for your help Mitch) to go in the new tank and some cork and other supplies.


----------



## PantMan

Update on the Escudos. The one pictured has been calling for two hours now. The other is out and about. Hoping for a girl. Cross your fingers everyone.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I was about to say, that one in the pic is the male  He seriously does call non stop.


----------



## PantMan

ChrisK said:


> Yeah I was about to say, that one in the pic is the male  He seriously does call non stop.


Yeah he and my male basti have been battling it out for a while now. Thanks again Chris. The frogs look great.


----------



## zBrinks

PantMan said:


> .


 What are the large black things at the top? Internal air circulation? If so, any details on how you built them?


----------



## ckays

I'll guess misters?


----------



## PantMan

zBrinks said:


> What are the large black things at the top? Internal air circulation? If so, any details on how you built them?


There are misters in there but I think you are referring to the fans.
Originally posted by doug but this is how I did it. 
DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics


----------



## Mitch

PantMan said:


> Update on the Escudos. The one pictured has been calling for two hours now. The other is out and about. Hoping for a girl. Cross your fingers everyone.


Those Escudos are awesome, and the vivarium looks great too. Good luck with them! It was nice talking today.


----------



## Woodsman

Congrats on the Escudos, Mike. The first time I saw them at Andy's in 2009 I was pretty awestruck. Good luck with them.

It was really great seeing everyone at Whiteplains today and thanks for all the purchases (I now have some free tank space to fill! YAY!)

Richard.


----------



## PantMan

Thanks Mitch same here. Looking forward to seeing the build log on the new tank.


----------



## PantMan

Woodsman said:


> Congrats on the Escudos, Mike. The first time I saw them at Andy's in 2009 I was pretty awestruck. Good luck with them.
> 
> It was really great seeing everyone at Whiteplains today and thanks for all the purchases (I now have some free tank space to fill! YAY!)
> 
> Richard.


Thanks Rich,
My first viewing was at Jason's last summer. Its seems like photos never really do them any justice.


----------

